# Average 21' W/T-Top height (awning) ????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Currently have a 19' Bay CC with no T-Top and am fixing to buy an awning, but I know in the next year or so I will be getting a 21' with a T-Top, I went looking at awnings and what they call a 9' high is much higher with the pitch, so I am looking at a 18' X 21' X 9' do you think this will work ?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't know about the height but you'll have boat, motor and trailer sticking out the front and back with a 21' awning.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea I may go 24' the trailer I do not care about, the motor yes I want covered.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Most T tops are 7 feet tall from the deck, unless special built for someone over 6'5"...so its according to how high your boat sits on the trailer..and how tall the boat is...plus lights, radars etc...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If youre talking about a protable car port type of thing, it will not work...but im not sure what you mean by awning and what is the awning on?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We build them at 80 inches tall without an electronics box and 84 inches with an ebox.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> If youre talking about a protable car port type of thing, it will not work...but im not sure what you mean by awning and what is the awning on?


Why would "It not work"


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

You have to add another 3 feet for the boat being on a trrailer so you would need AT least a 12 foot "door opening" to to mention most T-Tops are about 6 feet wide..


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CCC said:


> Why would "It not work"


If you lengthen the legs on the portable car port by about 8 feet taller...you are talking about parking a boat wit t top underneath right?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I measured both my boats on the trailer. My 21 footer with 10' 8" to the top of the top on the trailer and my 26 footer is a more. I built my pole barn to have 12' clearance.


----------

